# Blad podczas kompilacji ODBC

## pavelz

Witam

Podczas kompilacji odbc wyskakuje mi ponizszy blad:

checking whether included gettext is requested... no

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for gettext in libc... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

sed: can't read ./intl/po2tbl.sed.in: No such file or directory

checking for ODBC files... configure: error: ODBC backend not found

!!! ERROR: dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 54, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

Czegos mu brakuje i chcialbym prosic was o podpowiedz o co mu biega, bo z tego co zauwazylem tego odbc wymaga bardzo wiele pakietow i przez to stoje z postepem w instalacji systemu.

Moze jest ktos kto obszedl podobny problem.

Na swoje usparwiedliwienie mam tylko to ze jestem w gentoo poczatkujacy.

Dzieki za wyrozumialosc.

----------

## muchar

Wydaje mi się, że wcale niczego mu nie brakuje, tylko coś się popsuło  :Smile:  sed nie potrafi sparsować pliku ./intl/po2rbl.sed.in - albo nazwa jest zepsuta, albo faktycznie ten plik nie powstaje. Dopiero później krzyczy o resztę. Może warto zajrzeć do pliku ./configure?

 *pavelz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sed: can't read ./intl/po2tbl.sed.in: No such file or directory
> 
> checking for ODBC files... configure: error: ODBC backend not found
> ...

 

----------

## pavelz

hmmm no zajrzec do configure hmmm a jak mam to zrobic niby podczas emergowania?? AFAIK w przypadku bledu wszystko sie zaczyna od nowa... wiec gdzie szukac rozwiazania, przeciez nei bede systemu stawial od nowa, bo juz sie uruchamia samodzielnie i dziala prawidlowo w trybie text. chcialem dodac kde i jak sie okazuje ten odbc jest potrzebny i jak na zlosc sie kasztani :/

----------

## pavelz

hmm po bledzie sobie wszedlem do katalogu budowy i co widze ??

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 lut 13 19:25 po2tbl.sed

ze ten nieszczesny plik jest pusty, wiec sie nie dziwie ze go nie mozna sparsowac, ale pytanie dlaczego on jest pusty   :Question:  czy ktos ma jeszcze jakis   :Idea: 

----------

## btower

 *pavelz wrote:*   

> hmmm no zajrzec do configure hmmm a jak mam to zrobic niby podczas emergowania?? AFAIK w przypadku bledu wszystko sie zaczyna od nowa... wiec gdzie szukac rozwiazania, przeciez nei bede systemu stawial od nowa, bo juz sie uruchamia samodzielnie i dziala prawidlowo w trybie text. chcialem dodac kde i jak sie okazuje ten odbc jest potrzebny i jak na zlosc sie kasztani :/

 

Mam cale KDE z duza iloscia w miare potrzebnych flag ale tego pakietu "moje" kde nie wymaga.

Ani 3.2 ani 3.14 ani 3.15.

Posprawdzaj i okroj flagi.

W najgorszytm wypadku opcja emerge -i pakiecik

----------

## pavelz

Eureka!!

Nie wiem co zrobilem, ale cos zrobilem i sie odbc skompilowalo i zainstalowalo jak trzeba, no mam nadzieje ze reszta kde sie tez mi skompiluje bez problemu, wszystkim ktorzy zabrali glos dziekuje za pomoc.

pozdrawiam

----------

